# Books, TV shows and Movies that made you cry.



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

nádej said:


> I cry at everything.
> 
> Books that stick out in recent memory are _The Fault in Our Stars_ by John Green and _The Book Thief_ by Markus Zusak. Cried so hard I thought I would never stop crying.
> 
> ...


Awww...


<3 <3


----------



## Adrian Acclaim Cooper (Aug 16, 2011)

The ending of the office nearly made me cry, but yeah stuff like Toy Story 3 had me sad at the end and the scene where Tomy and Dil are together in the forest made me tear up too.


----------



## lazydaisy (Jun 20, 2013)

I cried like a baby on the series finale of Friday Night Lights 
and when Sirius Black died in Harry Potter 5 (book & movie)


----------



## letter_to_dana (Jun 4, 2013)

Hmm lets see.
Movies: Dancer in the dark (really deep... Bjork's performance was excellent, made me empathize with her A LOT soo in the end I cried so much I really couldn't stop myself for a couple of minutes. It was awful. I cry sometimes at romantic movies such as The Notebook (where in my oppinion the plot is just unfair and the main character suffer too much for their love). And I also cry at some dramatic and unexpected scenes from some tv shows.
TV Shows: Grey's Anatomy
Book: The one that made me cry a lot was A Million Little Pieces by James Frey. Because the ending is very depressing and the style of the author is really particular in my oppinion.


----------



## erdbeere (May 30, 2013)

I cried on:

Movies:
- Brokeback Mountain
- Nobody Knows
- Lilya 4ever (I think this is the most depressing, distrubing movie i've ever seen)
- Titanic (at the end, when she's on the titanic again and sees all the people that died there and jack.. and the music :crying::crying::crying
- Grave of Fireflies (that movie also is pretty harsh)
- click
... i'm sure there are more i cry easily during movies

Books:
Harry Potter (Snapes death and his memories.. i was devastated and even teared up the next day when my dad's girlfriend mentioned him... when i was younger had a little crush on snape xd)


----------



## jessnic (May 13, 2013)

I cry every time I read/rewatch Jane Eyre. And yet I love putting myself through watching it over, and over, and over again...

Although I didn't cry the first time I watched Remember Me, every time I rewatch it I cry. Just knowing what's gonna happen kills me. The characters don't know what's coming...

And I also cried during Wall-E


----------



## phony (Nov 28, 2012)

Meet The Robinsons will forever have a special place in my heart


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

I just went with my oldest to college orientation yesterday. He leaves for freshman year in August.

Came home really late and popped in the series finale of "Six Feet Under." The last 15 minutes is a real crying jag just waiting to happen. "You can't take a picture of this. It's already gone."


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

I really haven't seen hardly any movies, honestly.. But I really loved the movie American Beauty, and yes it did make me cry.


----------



## dogogod (May 16, 2013)

Ending to LOST was really sad but still perfect. It was a carthasis really.


----------



## Tipttt (May 16, 2013)

Books: None, unless we count comics as books, in which case, the ending of Maus.
Tv: The ending of Code Geass, one scene with an old man whose wife died in Grey's Anatomy, and I think that's it.
Movies: Incendies, three times, the ending of Dancer in the Dark, the ending of V for vendetta, the second to last scene of Pan's Labyrinth.

That's all I can remember.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

sonofsam said:


> Ending to LOST was really sad but still perfect. It was a carthasis really.


There were a lot of things that I didn't like in Season #6 of LOST, but I thought the last 15 minutes of the finale were pretty sublime. Couldn't breathe very well, it chokes me up each time.


----------



## imaginaryrobot (Jun 11, 2013)

Books: I'm pretty sure I cried in the last Harry Potter book, Of Mice and Men, The Outsiders, and Flowers for Algernon.
Television: Hm. I know I cried multiple times during the Lost finale. I also cried during an episode of Parenthood last season. And I cried during the finales of Boy Meets World and Gilmore Girls. I think I've cried a few times during the Gilmore Girls series, actually. For most television (like books), I get a sick or empty feeling in my stomach when it's over rather than cry. I still feel empty when I think about the Twin Peaks "finale".
Movies: This is my longest list. Brother Bear, Edward Scissorhands, Tuck Everlasting, The Notebook, Stephen King's The Stand, Stand By Me, The Phantom of the Opera, The Time-Traveler's Wife, Titanic, Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind, Walle, Up, Toy Story 3 (this is the hardest I've ever cried during a movie), The Land Before Time, The Lion King, 13 Going on 30 (I don't know why this one got me lol), The Return of the King, Forrest Gump, Marley & Me, Pan's Labyrinth, The Pursuit of Happyness, A Walk to Remember, The Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants, The Butterfly Effect, The Curious Case of Benjamin Button, The Hunger Games, Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows: Part II, What Dreams May Come, The Fox and the Hound

I should clarify that (most of the time) "cry" = "teared up". Though, a few of those on my list really had me crying hard.


----------



## Galaxies (Apr 9, 2013)

I cried when I read _The Great Gatsby._


----------



## Galaxies (Apr 9, 2013)

erdbeere said:


> I cried on:
> 
> 
> - Grave of Fireflies (that movie also is pretty harsh)


Ohhh, I watched this on the train on my way back home and I had to hide my tears and clean my mascara stained face. Bad move, it was quite embarrassing. Do not watch this film in public.


----------



## Peripatetic (Jul 17, 2012)

Dear Zachary brought me close. Other than that I've only cried at dumb stuff I really identified with. A couple Disney movies lol. The more I'm "supposed" to cry, the less moved I am though. Except for of mice and men. The rabbits...


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

imaginaryrobot said:


> Up, Toy Story 3 (this is the hardest I've ever cried during a movie),


The backstory to Up, and when he finds the book after reaching the falls -- yeah, that just blew me away.
I was kind of bored by the middle of TS3, but the last twenty minutes was like one continuous sob.



> Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows: Part II


The whole scene of Harry viewing Snape's memories + Harry walking through the woods to meet V with his "dead" had me crying too... especially when his mom tells him that he's been "so brave" and they're not going to leave him. Some scenes in movies have personal significance to people, so they can touch a deep place.



> I should clarify that (most of the time) "cry" = "teared up". Though, a few of those on my list really had me crying hard.


I do tear up sometimes, but usually if I mention them, on some viewings I can end up crying out loud. It's unsettling (although I guess not in a bad way), because I typically don't cry over normal everyday stuff.


----------



## Emtropy (Feb 3, 2013)

Peripatetic said:


> Dear Zachary brought me close. Other than that I've only cried at dumb stuff I really identified with. A couple Disney movies lol. The more I'm "supposed" to cry, the less moved I am though. Except for of mice and men. The rabbits...


I recently watched Dear Zachary and I was fine until the last five minutes. What a documentary.


----------



## Jojo17 (May 28, 2013)

Movie: I am Sam
Books: The Cay by Theodore Taylor, Charlotte's Web, The Outsiders, and The Host (Stephenie Meyer, I know, but great).
TV: I think I got teary-eyed during some of the later LOST episodes.

The saddest books I've ever read have been in my childhood. Some of those children's books are just heart-wrenching.


----------



## zewology (May 23, 2011)

I "tear up" at movies sometimes, but I don't generally cry hard. Exceptions are if it's the movie version of a book I read (like Harry Potter). I believe this is because two hours is not usually enough to get me that emotionally invested in a set of characters. You have to have a super-talented cast under an amazing director with a genius script to manage that.

On the other hand, I do cry over TV shows because I invest more in the characters. I remember crying during certain episodes of _Buffy_ and _Dawson's Creek_. And someone else mentioned Grey's Anatomy: I have bawled over episodes. Not necessarily at the traditionally "sad" moments -- when someone dies for example -- but when you get to some really honest, raw, emotional moment where a single character, or two involved characters, are forced to faith the truth of a situation or the truth of who they fundamentally are. That stuff gets me.

Books, I cry over often. Ones that made me especially weepy: the last few books in _Harry Potter_, _The Poisonwood Bible_, _Still Alice_, _The Fault in Our Stars, The Sense of an Ending_, anything by Khaled Hosseini and Wally Lamb.


----------

